# Where To Find Saison Dupont?



## sstacey (26/6/07)

Has anyone been able to find Saison Dupont in Australia? 
I've seen a few posts where people have mentioned it, but no specifics.
I am preferably trying to find somewhere to get bottles in Adelaide, but if I have to buy from interstate, that's okay too.
Cheers.


----------



## glennheinzel (26/6/07)

www.megabeer.com/shop/index.php?manufacturers_id=26
www.grainandgrape.com.au/articles_other/beerlist01.htm


----------



## beers (26/6/07)

http://internationalbeershop.com.au in Perth occasionally have it too.


----------



## Malnourished (26/6/07)

Grain and Grape don't ship beers, you have to get them in store. 

Megabeer are basically the importers, but the minimum order is a mixed case (they also have Hommelbier, St Bernardus and Thomas Hardy's.)

Cloud Wine will ship single bottles (and have a broader range of other stuff to make up a mixed case) if that's your preference.


----------



## sstacey (26/6/07)

Thanks everyone. I have sent an email to Cloudwine to ask about beer because they only have wine on their website. Megabeer also looks good. They have a few other beers that I would like to get too, so a mixed dozen might work well.

Much appreciated!


----------



## Ross (26/6/07)

SPS said:


> Thanks everyone. I have sent an email to Cloudwine to ask about beer because they only have wine on their website.
> 
> Much appreciated!




Look a bit closer - the beer is here  

cheers ross


----------



## sstacey (26/6/07)

Ross said:


> Look a bit closer - the beer is here
> 
> cheers ross



Thanks Ross, that's perfect. No, I couldn't find that link!


----------



## Ross (26/6/07)

SPS said:


> Thanks Ross, that's perfect. No, I couldn't find that link!



some great beers there, pretty tempted myself... :chug: 

cheers ross


----------



## bugwan (26/6/07)

SPS, Cloudwine actually has a member on this forum - Stewart

They're great guys who run the store, I have no real affiliation (I know one of the owners  ) but they have the right attitude to wine and beer - it's all about quality and the little guys. Good to see the passion about beer too.

I'm always happy to give them some business.


----------



## GMK (26/6/07)

SPS said:


> Has anyone been able to find Saison Dupont in Australia?
> I've seen a few posts where people have mentioned it, but no specifics.
> I am preferably trying to find somewhere to get bottles in Adelaide, but if I have to buy from interstate, that's okay too.
> Cheers.




It just so happens taht in my last Mega Beer Order i received 2 of these.
I still have one left - 750ml - bottle.

Happy for you to drop by the BrewInn Barossa and we can crack it open...
:beer:


----------



## Ross (26/6/07)

GMK said:


> It just so happens taht in my last Mega Beer Order i received 2 of these.
> I still have one left - 750ml - bottle.
> 
> Happy for you to drop by the BrewInn Barossa and we can crack it open...
> :beer:



Now there's an offer hard to refuse...nice one Ken :chug: 

cheers Ross


----------

